# 2007~2011 Honda Civic Si



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever installed a set of Eric Stevens underdash horns in a 2007~2011 Honda Civic Si or any Civic 8th gen Civic of this year group? Pics?


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

I have on a 2010 civic, let me see if I cant find pics


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry no finished pics just the install


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

WOW! Thanks man...I really appreciate the pics. I've never seen HLCDs installed in the 8th gen Civic until now. How do they sound? Is your system finished yet? Were they hard to install? I notice you have a significant gap between the top of the horn and dash on the drivers side. Does that effect the sound and on the passenger side, is that just a piece of plastic around the heater motor? Can it be removed?


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh...btw, would it be possible to take a frontal pic of what they look so I can see a side by side comparison? Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

That gap between the horn mouth and the knee panels should be closed up as best you can. The horn uses the bottom of the dash to help extend the horn.

Josh


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have the car any longer, all the gaps were completely filled on both sides, If I remember correctly these were the very first pics I took. Later in the install the covers were glassed up to make a smooth transition to the dash. Ill see but I don't think I have any finished pics of them


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I own an '07 Si. I think you probably don't see a lot of horn installs b/c of the complexities with the install. As you can see with Josh 's install, It's going to take some extra fiberglass work.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah looks that way...I actually think the older 99-00 6th gen Civic would make a better HLCD based vehicle as i have one of those but man the 8th gen Civics are bad ass! lol, too me probably will be worth the trouble. Besides, I would like to have something different than anyone else. I've seen some really great installs out there so i know its just a matter of finding the right person/team/shop to get the job done.  Btw, how do you like your 07 Si? God willing i hope to get me one next year...07-11 model if i can find one with low miles and well kept.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Audio Options said:


> I don't have the car any longer, all the gaps were completely filled on both sides, If I remember correctly these were the very first pics I took. Later in the install the covers were glassed up to make a smooth transition to the dash. Ill see but I don't think I have any finished pics of them


As best as you can remember, were they sitting at the same height when you looked at them dead on from the center of the car?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

HardCoreDore said:


> I own an '07 Si. I think you probably don't see a lot of horn installs b/c of the complexities with the install. As you can see with Josh 's install, It's going to take some extra fiberglass work.


You want a smooth transition from the horn to the dash. That gap between the horn and the dash is definitely A Bad Thing.

Having said that, if you put something absorbent in the gap, it will make a big difference. Jack from JBL Heritage uses towels. I use wool scarves. Just something in the gap to absord the sound that wants to radiate into the gap.

Obviously, not a permanent fix. But it helps a lot.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Patrick, do you have an '07-11 Civic Si as well?


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> You want a smooth transition from the horn to the dash. That gap between the horn and the dash is definitely A Bad Thing.
> 
> Having said that, if you put something absorbent in the gap, it will make a big difference. Jack from JBL Heritage uses towels. I use wool scarves. Just something in the gap to absord the sound that wants to radiate into the gap.
> 
> Obviously, not a permanent fix. But it helps a lot.


Btw...who is Jack from JBL Heritage?


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

they were at different heights because of the dash, thats why I had the transition from the dash to the horn so there was no gap


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

MARLEYMARL said:


> Patrick, do you have an '07-11 Civic Si as well?


No I have a 2014 Mazda6 and a 2012 Hyundai Genesis. I used to have two Hondas, an '05 and an '01 Accord.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

MARLEYMARL said:


> Btw...who is Jack from JBL Heritage?


Jack Bouska : Factors Affecting Sonic Quality of Mid & HF Horns & Waveguides


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Patrick...thanks alot. I surely appreciate your advice as I'm not an expert here. I have had HLCDs before and thought they were excellent! My gut is telling me to go with the older Honda as I can modify the interior easier.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

MARLEYMARL said:


> Patrick...thanks alot. I surely appreciate your advice as I'm not an expert here. I have had HLCDs before and thought they were excellent! My gut is telling me to go with the older Honda as I can modify the interior easier.


I love my '07 Si coupe. I bought it new off the lot in the latter part of '06. There are several people here who own 8th gen cars. Some Si, some not. The coolest installs I've seen include the Sedan 8th gens. Members will fab up the dash by the small window in the front for a mid-range, and the sail panel for a tweeter. They then use the stock location for floor board for a mid-bass. 

Compression drivers will be a challenge, but I'd love to see it done. There's several threads here that utilize these cars for builds. One guy has one quite a few competitions I think. 

Image Dynamics doesn't make HLCD's anymore do they?


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

HardCoreDore...thanks for the response. Yeah I'm a Civic fanatic...lol, absolutely LOVE 8th gens man! However, i'm more of an 8th Gen sedan type of guy. I got used to seeing Civic Type R sedans when I lived in Tokyo, Japan. I was there when they first hit the Japanese market in 2007  But yeah, would love to install HLCDs in an 8th gen...but concerned about how the dash is laid out plus the huge piece of plastic on the passenger side. Seems that it would be harder to get them installed and be at the same height to look even. Also, im not sure if Id want to customize the door panels to fit an 8 in driver...i like the way the interior flows together...lol. Do you have horns or have you ever used them? Btw...Eric Stevens left Image Dynamics about 3yrs ago and took his HLCD designs with him. That's why Image Dynamics no longer sells them. Eric sells them directly to customers though under the brand name Eric Stevens Audio. Do a Google search...you'll see them


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

MARLEYMARL said:


> HardCoreDore...thanks for the response. Yeah I'm a Civic fanatic...lol, absolutely LOVE 8th gens man! However, i'm more of an 8th Gen sedan type of guy. I got used to seeing Civic Type R sedans when I lived in Tokyo, Japan. I was there when they first hit the Japanese market in 2007  But yeah, would love to install HLCDs in an 8th gen...but concerned about how the dash is laid out plus the huge piece of plastic on the passenger side. Seems that it would be harder to get them installed and be at the same height to look even. Also, im not sure if Id want to customize the door panels to fit an 8 in driver...i like the way the interior flows together...lol. Do you have horns or have you ever used them? Btw...Eric Stevens left Image Dynamics about 3yrs ago and took his HLCD designs with him. That's why Image Dynamics no longer sells them. Eric sells them directly to customers though under the brand name Eric Stevens Audio. Do a Google search...you'll see them


Good to know about Eric Stevens. I have never had a vehicle with HLCD's but I've always wanted some. I got close to putting some in a Fox Body Mustang back in the 90's as my shop of choice was hawking them like crazy, and using them in all their competition cars. 

Unfortunately the first couple of iterations of Eric's design did not have the "swivel" functionality for the driver. That and the fact that I had already spent money on custom door panels for a set of comps and I was pretty happy with the image they presented. I do wish I had gone that route though. 

Personally I like the look of the USDM Coupe better than the USDM sedan. However the JDM sedan (Type R) is one of the best looking cars Honda has ever made. I have a friend on 8thCivic.com who has completely replaced all the USDM parts with JDM parts so his car looks just like a Type R. It's pure sex!


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

HardCore...yeah thats my plan as well. I know a dude that has a black 07 Si Coupe and man is it nasty!! love his ride. Yeah the Japanese Type R sedan is the standard by which i judge all Hondas...lol. living in Japan was the ultimate because I saw them on the streets quite often. Yeah im just torn between an 8th gen and 6th gen Civic simply because of a stereo install...lol. I did ride in a Japanese EK9 once though...fast! hahaha. I was considering adding a Kraftwerks to the 8th gen as well. OMG! those kits are powerful...almost like turbo...lol. But yeah, I had HLCDs before and loved them! Looking for a good installation shop so I ask alot of questions...lol. I had Rockford Fosgate Power amps running my system last time so looking at going that route again, but with upgraded power


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

MARLEYMARL said:


> HardCore...yeah thats my plan as well. I know a dude that has a black 07 Si Coupe and man is it nasty!! love his ride. Yeah the Japanese Type R sedan is the standard by which i judge all Hondas...lol. living in Japan was the ultimate because I saw them on the streets quite often. Yeah im just torn between an 8th gen and 6th gen Civic simply because of a stereo install...lol. I did ride in a Japanese EK9 once though...fast! hahaha. I was considering adding a Kraftwerks to the 8th gen as well. OMG! those kits are powerful...almost like turbo...lol. But yeah, I had HLCDs before and loved them! Looking for a good installation shop so I ask alot of questions...lol. I had Rockford Fosgate Power amps running my system last time so looking at going that route again, but with upgraded power


Are you a big fan of "Mr. Magic"?


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Who is Mr. Magic?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

MARLEYMARL said:


> Who is Mr. Magic?


He was Marley Marl's DJ iirc... Does your Sig not refer to Marley Mark and the Juice Crew???


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

OH! lol....yeah i guess you can say i am...hehe. Yeah Biggie Smalls referred to him in his song "Juicy"...lol. Im more of a Big Daddy Kane fan though


----------

